# Robin NB16S trimmer



## volksnut (Sep 5, 2009)

My neighbor was cleaning out his garage and gave me an old trimmer, couldn't remember if it ran or not, so I cleaned out the old fuel added fresh and it started right up and ran for about a minute and died to never start again. It's now flooding out and fowled the plug so I'm thinking the carb will need some work. The trimmer looks to be a nice quality piece and looks better than my Ryobi oh and as my Ryobi now took a crap again (about 10 years old) and I would love to throw it in the street and watch a car hit it ....Is this Robin a good one or should it hit the street as well...or buy a carb or repair kit and go for it...I did do a compression check and it was 50 psi...what do you think? Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Robin powered equipment is generally a pretty good unit. 50 lbs of compression is kind of low however. You may want to remove the muffler and have a look at the condition of the cylinder and piston. If there is any scoring of the cylinder walls or on the piston, then it's probably not worth messing with. It the piston rind is just stuck in the piston, then some sea foam deep creep or another product could be used to see if that might free it up.


----------



## volksnut (Sep 5, 2009)

okay I was looking at the compression gauge I have and it looks like the o ring wasn't sealing on the head, I did have another gauge with a million attachments and used that one....it has 135psi not 50 as stated before, wow what a difference....so what do you think, give it a kit or just buy a complete carb?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Personally I would just tear the carb down, clean it well and put it back together to see if it works before buying a kit. It only takes 15 minutes or so to tear down and put back together and if the cleaning only works you've saved yourself the price of the kit. If it doesn't work then buy the kit.... the carb is now already been cleaned so all you have to do is install in the new parts form the kit.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

135 lbs is good. Do as Hank suggested and I think you should be good to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## volksnut (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks guys for the advice :thumbsup: I took the carb apart and cleaned it, the diahrams ripped on removal so a new kit is in the works, I can order by part # online but what model Walbro carb is it? I can't find that anywhere....Oh and what baseline adjustment do I go with on startup. Thanks again Eric P.S. I work on the other aircooled motors www.volksnut.com


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There should be numbers stamped into the carburetor body. You can identify the kit you need at Walbro website. Once you have the part number, then locating the kit should not be difficult, you may even be able to get locally.

I generally use 1 1/2 to 2 turns out from seated position on both the High and Low speed adjustments as a starting point, and fine tune once the engine is running.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Make sure you check the condition of the fuel lines and fuel filter, if its been sitting a long time, they should be replaced as well.


----------



## volksnut (Sep 5, 2009)

Well I ordered the parts kit for the carb, fuel filter, hose etc. The found the carb # finally, it's a Welbro WZ13 model with 1 high mixture screw.


----------

